# l20 newbee



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

hi there guys i just got my 620 i was wondering if i can turbo charge the l20


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Sure you can*

http://www.turbophile.com/feature_cars/andy_1600.html


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Sure, you can turbo any one of the L engines. You just have to fabricate a few things and your set.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I even saw a kit on ebay recently going for about 300 bucks or so.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

ok sorry if im asking stupid questions but i dont know much about old school stuff ok first question, do i need a bigger carb for fuel enrichment? and also does the 280z trans fit the l20? and what do i need to change the front brakes to rotors ?ohhh and some info on it it's a 75 normal cab sorry i know i have a lot of q's but i'm doing my research

thanks a lot guy's !!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

You could arrange it to pull the mix from a carb, or upgrade to fuel injection. The 280 had the L28 motor (all the L engines can interchange trannys and most motor parts). I swapped a L20B and a 280Z 5 speed into my 71 510, really easy with no mods. You dont have to change the front drums, but you can use any front disc setup from a 77 and up datsun truck. It will bolt right up, also you can swap in the larger power booster from those trucks also. I had a lowered 73 620 that was modified and lowered. I work on all the 60's-80 datsuns/nissans trucks, cars and wagons. If you have a question or need pics of certain things, I have all the cars in my shop as we speak for reference. Let me know


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey 510mods have you seen that l20 turbo kit on ebay?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I haven't seen that kit. . I make my own things like that. I fabbed the exhaust to accept a T03 turbo and did my own fuel injection. The L20B can handle 12 psi with a few timing adjustments. You must have the black box distributor also. They are hard to find and expensive when you do. In stock form the L20B makes about 100hp, with turbo about 140'ish. But it pulls strong right up to it, and drives nicely.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Crap thats pretty awsome. If and when I ever get my L20 i'ma have to look you up on that. 140ish isnt half bad at all.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats a stock form L20B. With a performance cam, flat top pistons, and everything blueprinted, I have seen a non-turbo L20B push 170hp. Now install an L20B head on a Z22, making it a LZ22 with those mods and your looking at 185hp. Then for the next step up, install a turbo on the modified L20B and your pushing 200hp. For circle track racing I the LZ22 hybrid modifiied with a turbo would do about 220hp or so. Take into account the drivetrain loss with a manual trans and rear end would be -22% at the reat wheels. Not bad. All these motors can be modified really easily. The Z and L motors can swap heads and everything. So can a few other things, but then you also have the option to bolt up a 6 cylinder L28 (can be modified to an L32) for alot more power. Its the same as the L20B only longer, looks the same. Alot of options for the 4 bangers, they are the "small block chevy" of the Datsun world, as I have heard. Just to get around in, the L20B stock in a 510 with a 5 speed screams really good. I get complements and races all the time  Email me at [email protected] if you want to talk more.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

What cars are the Z22 common in?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

They are common in the 80's Datsun/Nissan 720 trucks. They have the Z22 and Z24. The valve cover on top will have a big "Z" on it. Also, it will have 8 spark plugs, 2 each cylinder. That motor will not bolt up to a "L" trans, so you have the use the Z motor 5 speed.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey 510 mods I emailed you but I have a bad feeling that if you replied I might have deleted it with out reading it, i'm on that bluebird mailing list and usualy delete a lot of the email I get, my bad if I did.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Just call me Chris  I did email ya, I'll retry it again. For more info on engine swaps and options, check this site out: http://www.the510realm.com/Web_Link...?POSTNUKESID=8b2de94ab8d531bb6331997903db7195


----------

